# My old shop



## KMS (Dec 1, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my play ground ,,Grizzly g0463 and 9x20 lathe ,I have been running these machine since 2004 with little down time ,,Do have DRO on lathe and mill,,


----------



## fastback (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice neat shop.  Best of luck.

Paul


----------



## RandyM (Dec 1, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 1, 2014)

Two  :thumbzup3::thumbzup3:


You need more chips 'n' swarf and oil stains. You didn't clean up for us?


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice shop.


----------



## KMS (Dec 1, 2014)

Heck you caught me ,,no swarf ,chips oil stains ,,The pic is from when I first installed the machine's they were pretty fresh then ,,Both lathe and mill are going on 2nd motor ,,plus other parts ,,belts, gears, bearings, ,,But the are still cutting straight ,I have done most the mods to gibs plus switched to inch over metric ,Have a 6inch 3 jaw for the 9x20 plus the funky 4 jaw that came with it ,,Boring bar kit for mill. rotary table. 5inch chuck. collets  ,ie,,, Mill is done right now getting a new motor ,,old motor works great sill the shaft ,,key way wobbled out bad,, Will load a few more pics ,,,The shop was built back in the 30's when the house that I live was ,,The shop has had fire damage ,flood damage ,,been shot at as well back in the 60's ,,,.Lot's of history here ,,Back in the 50's when I was just a little guy my parents used to come over to this place and play cards with the people that owned it ,,I remember playing here ,,they had a outhouse in the back yard ,,big garden ,,not much grass,, lots of fruit trees ,,,Small town eastern Oregon ,,
Thanks for the nice reply's and don't get to techy with me just,,, self taught ,,maybe you tube helped a little  ,,,,KMS ,,,,


----------



## KMS (Dec 1, 2014)

Pics of mill motor shaft ,pretty worn out  ,,,,


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice shop

Dave


----------



## John1961 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice shop, I'm jealous. 

Did you buy the machines new or used? Seems kind of early for the motor, gears, & bearings to be replaced, or is that normal? Of course that always depends on how often you run them.

I always wanted a lathe, almost bought a Smithy machine once but couldn't spare the garage space.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastback (Dec 2, 2014)

So what do you figure caused the problem with the motor shaft?  Really look like it is tough shape.  I think I would try to determine the cause so that it can be kept form happening again.

Paul


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 2, 2014)

What about cutting a new key slot on the other side and run that motor till it dies???  A whole new motor isn't gonna be cheap and you could cut  new key slot in under 30 minutes and go back to work later that night....

Bob


----------



## KMS (Dec 4, 2014)

I bought the machines new 10 years ago ,, The mill/ lathe both have lots of hrs on them,,and hard to say ,,I started my shop ,making  and selling parts for Quarter scale rc cars. hubs, clutch bell housings, steering racks, sway bar arms, track arms  front A-arms, ie     ,,I would  run 6 days a week about 10 hrs a day between both machines for 5 years ,, 
The shaft/ motor for the mill is worn all the way around not just on one side by key way ,,The only option will be weld  shaft ,fill in,, and turn the shaft back to the correct size For the pulley to sit on ,,I bought a new motor, gear, and belts from Grizzly ,,
Got running again and it works sweet and quite ,,

 For the wear on the shaft .I feel Its lots of hours and poor fit from manufacture
,The gear box head has a shaft that has shim stock on the gear and the bearing is a little worn ,,loose,, guess its next  to need some looking into,,
Sold out the Quarter scale part making ,,Now days I make little winches for rc rock crawlers ,, So the machines aren't being run to hard ,I run two lathes to make the spools the  winch ,One ruff cut the other clean up ,,,


----------



## Merv (Apr 3, 2015)

KMS said:


> Here are a few pics of my play ground ,,Grizzly g0463 and 9x20 lathe ,I have been running these machine since 2004 with little down time ,,Do have DRO on lathe and mill,,


Very neat layout.  Looks well organized.


----------

